# TB Tubes?



## Cam Gartside (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey....does anyone know anything about theraband tubes? Good or bad and how they are colour coated for strength for example in the case of theraband flatlands gold is the strongest silver is next and so on is there a system like that for Theraband tubes?

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Its right there in the stickies in the section you posted this in.


----------



## Cam Gartside (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh haha I need to look more lol thx

Cheers,
Cam


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Blue shoots good I bought some silver but never used it because I would of blew out a forehead vain trying to pull it back


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

I used Red Thera Tube for 12 mil steels. Powerful with heavier ammo, but waste of energy for small things. Even the yellow stretched out max was slow for my taste. Red was a good workhorse (and workout after an hour).

Black is my favorite for slingbows, not as fast as 0.040" natural latex flats, but a bit more tidy if you're on the go. Or need a bit faster reload.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Cam Gartside said:


> Hey....does anyone know anything about theraband tubes? Good or bad and how they are colour coated for strength for example in the case of theraband flatlands gold is the strongest silver is next and so on is there a system like that for Theraband tubes?
> 
> Cheers,
> Cam


Here ya go.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13848-dankung-tube-sizes-explained/


----------



## Cam Gartside (Dec 15, 2015)

Thx everyone!

Cheers,
Cam


----------

